# epson r230 v r290



## robprovost (Oct 11, 2007)

my 2 epson r230's died as i am stuck with recently paid for ink i was wondering if the r290 will do dye sub tasks or if there is another alternative. i live in oz so some printers would not be available to me here.

all the best 
rob


----------



## lexus86 (Apr 7, 2008)

i think u have a good printer R 230 is a good and very fast.. i think u must keep it..


----------



## lexus86 (Apr 7, 2008)

i think R 230 is agood printer bro... keep it..


----------

